# # of Books in your queue before you get your Kindle



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Alright, my Kindle just barely shipped yesterday and I have already purchased 7 books to read once my Kindle gets here.  Chances are, that number will probably go up in the next couple of days until my delivery date.  Has anyone else bought books before they received their Kindle and how many did you buy?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I mainly ordered free books from feedbooks. I ended up spending money on accessories when I was waiting for my kindle, but I only had to wait 5-7 days to receive mine. now I have over a hundred books and my friends' stories on my kindle


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I also bought books before my Kindle arrived:

The Bible
The Amazon Kindle FAQ by *our own Lelsie*
The Book Thief

Linda


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got all of the free books listed on amazon this last week and about 3 or 4 others.  Plus I have downloaded a little over 1000 free books from other sources.  I should get mine in a couple of weeks.  It should arrive at my parents house tomorrow and then my parents will ship it over here to me.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I've downloaded only 2 free books. I didn't want to get it and be overloaded with stuff. Besides I figured when I played with it I'd probably download a bunch more in just trying to figure out how it works.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Plus I have downloaded a little over 1000 free books from other sources.


Judging from your avatar you might like war stories and American History:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,532.msg11439.html#msg11439

If you're interested send, me a PM and I'll give you the links.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> I have downloaded a little over 1000 free books from other sources.


1000 books - Holy [****]. You're not really going to read them all, are you?

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

> The Bible
> The Amazon Kindle FAQ by our own Lelsie


Lots of free books from manybooks and feedbooks
and a couple of books from a favorite author that I hadn't read at that time.

The free books that Amazon made available recently are pretty good. I got 6 of them.

At this time I have about 60 books on my Kindle. Most were freebies. I have read about 1/3 of them.

figuring out how to use your Kindle is not the problem, figuring out how to stop is.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> 1000 books - Holy [****]. You're not really going to read them all, are you?
> 
> Steve


It will take me a little time but yes I will eventually slog through them all.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I only purchased one book before my Kindle arrived... Leslies FAQ

I had about 10 samples that downloaded to my Kindle the day it arrived.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Zero.  I bought 3 the day my Kindle arrived but none ahead of time.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I bought one in advance, along with a bunch of samples.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

> figuring out how to use your Kindle is not the problem, figuring out how to stop is.


Hello, my name is....and I'm an obsessive Kindler.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

sebat said:


> Zero. I bought 3 the day my Kindle arrived but none ahead of time.


That's me as well, none ahead of time, but 10 in the first 3 days.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I had 4 or 5 ready to download by the time I got my Kindle.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought 3 book before my kindle arrived, but one book had 3 book in it. I also had a bunch of samples.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow I don't even know how many samples my friend and I sent to my kindle before its arrival


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance, but can I actually order Kindle book editions from Amazon before I receive it?  I get the impression that when my Kindle does arrive the books will already be loaded.  Is that right?

Sorry if this is not the place to ask this....let me know if it isn't so I don't screw up the next time!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sherlock said:
 

> Please excuse my ignorance, but can I actually order Kindle book editions from Amazon before I receive it? I get the impression that when my Kindle does arrive the books will already be loaded. Is that right?


Yes, as long as you have a Kindle registered to your account. You will know right away _if_ you can buy them, because if there is no Kindle registered, Amazon will not allow you to purchase an e-book.

The books don't actually load onto the Kindle until the WhisperNet is turned on. As long as Whispernet is available where you are when you receive it, the books will download immediately (well, in a few minutes) when you turn it on.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but can I actually order Kindle book editions from Amazon before I receive it? I get the impression that when my Kindle does arrive the books will already be loaded. Is that right?
> 
> Sorry if this is not the place to ask this....let me know if it isn't so I don't screw up the next time!


Sherlock if you have already ordered your Kindle you can order books. When you receive your Kindle turn on whisper net and wa-lah there your books are in a matter of seconds. You can start reading as you are charging it. We love to answer your questions here, I still ask questions. May I suggest that you read the Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Board, lots of good Kindle info there. 
P.S. There are no ignorant questions here!!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

none I only had to wait 2 days ordered it a  on Sunday night got it on Wednesday morning.  I didn't know I could have gotten books.


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

I just bought a refurbished Kindle today and should have it by Christmas! But how do you purchase books before you receive the device?


----------



## Lady Blue (Dec 30, 2008)

How can your get books before your Kindle arrives?  It has to be registered which can only be done when you have the serial number from either the box or the back of the Kindle itself.  What am I missing?  (I am hoping my Miss Kindle will be here by Friday)


----------



## quiltingdiva257 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think that before I finally got my Kindle I had almost 25 books and 15 or so samples in the queue.  However, I had a few months to build that up since my DH bought my Kindle back in early fall and kept it hostage until Christmas.    A lot of those were free books and bargain books as well.  I also had almost 40 books downloaded to my computer to add on once I got it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lady Blue said:


> How can your get books before your Kindle arrives? It has to be registered which can only be done when you have the serial number from either the box or the back of the Kindle itself. What am I missing? (I am hoping my Miss Kindle will be here by Friday)


If you buy the Kindle from Amazon, they usually register it in advance to your account so you can buy books or order samples. However, some people who have bought refurb Kindles have gotten them from a third-party seller and so they can't be registered until they arrive to the new owner. I imagine this would be the same situation if you bought the Kindle from ebay.

L


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

12 books just waiting there in my virtual library... 
1 Ave of Trees Oberon cover waiting on the closet shelf...
1 Iris Decalgirl skin laying under the Oberon...

No Mia, no updated shipping date... *sigh*

Dang it girl, get your fanny home right now! You are gonna be soooo grounded!


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually didn't buy a single book before I received my Kindle.  And it was hard, believe me.  I got my Kindle as a birthday gift and I had been waiting months!


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

ok.. just added six more... now at 18...


----------



## Lady Blue (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry, but I have a Buy button showing and when I try to purchase, it says I need to register my Kindle first.  Hard to do when it is in the mail to me as I type.  *sigh* I guess I will have to wait till it arrives to start ordering my books.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

6 so far.  I'm trying not to pre-order too much so it doesn't slow down the whole start-up process.  Besides, there are a bunch I think I want but would like to see the samples first.

I ordered 3 free ones and 3 others (including the Kindle FAQ).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 17 books from amazon including about 10 free or under a dollar. I have about 50 from other sources. The longer it takes to get my Kindle, the further behind I get. Sigh.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

So far, I have 10 books and 6 samples queued up, plus around 70 free books from Feedbooks and Manybooks.  3 books were free from Amazon (Charlie Huston), 5 are replacements for my DTBs that were on sale, 1 is a new book that I'd been wanting to read that I found on sale, and the other is Leslie's Amazon Kindle FAQ book (that's the first one I'll read!).

I set up a wish list on Amazon for just Kindle books and added every book I have to that list.  For the ones available now for the Kindle, I can sort the list by price ascending and filter on eBooks only, and then I can see which books are on sale.  For the books that are not yet available for the Kindle, I can filter my wish list by books only and then check each to see if a Kindle version has been made available (when I was making my wish list, I clicked the "request this book for the Kindle" link for each one).

As you can see from my signature, my Kindle isn't even set to ship until at least February 27 (I really think it'll ship sometime in January though -- gut feeling), so I'm sure I'll have more books queued up by the time it arrives (haven't named it yet -- it'll name itself when I see it).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since I didn't know about this board when I ordered Little Gertie, I didn't know I could have books just sitting there waiting for me.  So my answer is a big fat zero.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I've only done 6 free downloads from Amazon, but I do have alot of samples waiting, not sure how many it only shows ten on my delivery status. I don't want to buy a bunch of books and my husband think "this was not a money saving device" before I even get it.

LSbookend


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> I've only done 6 free downloads from Amazon, but I do have alot of samples waiting, not sure how many it only shows ten on my delivery status. I don't want to buy a bunch of books and my husband think "this was not a money saving device" before I even get it.
> 
> LSbookend


Hi LSbookend, we ordered our Kindles the same day. You will probably get yours first due to your delivery method. 

So far I have ordered 20 books from Amazon (Kindle FAQ was first one purchased), no samples, and 260+ books (number of free books is going up daily)from some free sites (ManyBooks, FreeKindle, FeedBooks, Baen Free Library). Some of the free books I have read in the past but many are new-to-me books from authors I have read previously. Some are from authors I have never read but have intended to read. I am planning on putting the downloaded books on an SD card after I see that my Kindle has been shipped. I will wait until the books coming from Amazon have downloaded and indexed (and I have had a chance to play with read it) before turning off my Kindle and putting in the SD card. 

Anna


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Hi LSbookend, we ordered our Kindles the same day. You will probably get yours first due to your delivery method.
> 
> Anna


But when! I hope you get yours soon as well

LSbookend


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I only "bought" a couple of free books because I wanted to test drive my Kindle before buying anything.  
I was hooked before I finished my first book.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

LSbookend said:


> But when! I hope you get yours soon as well
> 
> LSbookend


Thanks. It will be great when they start shipping again. Maybe it will be after Amazon gets more batteries! They certainly cannot ship the Kindle "batteries not included"!  
Anna


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Before I opened my Kindle, I had around 15 books already...lol!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

0. 

I received mine as a gift. I had read reviews for the Sony and the Kindle to choose an e-reader. My fiancee saw that I was looking at them and asked if I wanted one for my birthday. I said sure and held off buying anything until after my birthday. I did not know it was coming until my birthday and then there were delivery issues (we were and the delivery address did not match the credit card address). I was not sure how to buy Kindle books because I had not done any research on that aspect. When it arrived, I figured out how to buy the boosk really quickly and had 7 on my Kindle before heading to the airport three hours later.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I've ordered 9 so far. Seven of them were free, and the other two were from authors I like and the books were less than $4.00 each. I don't know how long it will take to get my Kindle (shipping date ranges from March 19 to April 3 - I ordered December 1 so I figured I'd get these ones before the prices changed. How long would it take for Kindle to download that many books when I first turn it on? Am I better off transferring them to my computer first? If I do transfer them to my computer, can I just "drag and drop" them to my Kindle afterwards?


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I've already bought 1 book, sent a bunch of free samples, plus downloaded a lot of free books.


----------

